# Installing FreeBSD 9.0 using file systems labels



## none (Mar 15, 2012)

Hail,

I'd like to install using labels, defining them at install time, but I can't seem to find how to do it.

*I*s it possible?

*T*hanks,

none


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2012)

bsdinstall(8) does not use them by default (AFAIR).  You will have to use the shell to create and label the partitions.  Disk Setup On FreeBSD shows the partitioning, and then FreeBSD Labeled Filesystems shows the labels.  Then mount them all at /mnt (well, the root filesystem there, and any others relative to that).  bsdinstall(8) may not use those labels in /etc/fstab, but that's easy to fix afterward.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 15, 2012)

AFAIK, not via the TUI.  However, at the partitioning step, you can drop to a shell and:

use gpart(8) to partition your drives
use newfs(8) to format your partitions
label them as needed via either gpart(8), newfs(8), or glabel(8)
mount the individual partitions onto (I think) /mnt (read the note at the top of the shell for the exact location)
create a /mnt/etc directory
configure /mnt/etc/fstab using the labels
then exit the shell
Carry on with the install, and it will use your labelled filesystems.


----------

